# BIC PENS



## Gordon T (3 May 2008)

Hello all,

I remember a time when it was a simple matter of sliding the inner out of a bic pen, to put it into a wooden version. I have made many of these, but now find the beggers seem to be glued in!!!!!!!

It takes me nearly as long to get the inner out, as to turn the wooden bic pen.

Does anyone out there know a simple , or more simple way of getting these pen inners out??? 

GT


----------



## jpt (3 May 2008)

HI

The only way I have found is to break it out with the edge of a screwdriver or similar, the problem is if your not carefull you catch the metal and break a lump out of the nib. 

Someone at club this morning mentioned that they had found a different brand from one of the cheap shops which uses the same size size refil which isnt glued in. He is going to let me know the brand, if he does I will post it up here.

john


----------



## Anonymous (3 May 2008)

GT, best method is to carefully crunch it with a pair of pliers... just above the crucial bit to avoid damaging it :wink: 

The last one in the box is always the easiest


----------



## Gordon T (5 May 2008)

Thanks for the replies,

I have been using the cruch with pliers method so far, but damaging far too many.........need to practise more

GT


----------



## Anonymous (5 May 2008)

perfect the technique at the top end... just had a thought... would a vice give you more controlled squeezing?


----------



## Gordon T (5 May 2008)

Hey Graham,

I have tried all sorts of methods, the problem seems to be getting the last little shreds of plastic from the nib holder, so many times has my stanley knife slipped and nicked the tube causing leakage. It was much simpler when they just slid out, and what a waste of the plastic tube, having to break them every time.

GT


----------



## Anonymous (5 May 2008)

Stanley knife :shock: there has to be a better and safer way Gordon :wink: 

Get the cracks going and nibble with snipe nose pliers or if you're very careful, pincer type wire strippers.

I suspect you'll reach the point where it's not worth the bother :wink: (I did :lol: )


----------



## hairytoes (5 May 2008)

This sounds very interesting to me, I can very easily get cheap BIC style inserts over here in Spain & I also have an abundant supply of branch wood of various species.
Any of you guys able to post up a wee piccy of the type of thing your talking about, I pressume it's just a case of copying a style of pen that I fancy & drilling a hole to accept the insert - I ain't got anything long & thin enough to drll the length of the insert (?).

Any pointers would be appreciated  .
Give me some other sellable thing to sell apart from mushrooms!!


----------



## Anonymous (5 May 2008)

You'll need a long drill bit (Reg Slack and Reg Sherwin sell them) 4mm dia if memory serves.

Used to see branchwood pens in places like National trust shops :wink: 

Have a think about making mushroom boxes as another alternative


----------



## hairytoes (5 May 2008)

I'll look for the long drill bits mate cheers.

I can't do boxes yet, I've only got green wood & it might be a wee bit advanced for me yet!

Although i'm going to bit the bullet & buy a slab of mahogany from the local woodmerchant. It's 100 Euro & is 2.5 meters long, I should be able to get abput 20 odd platers & shallow bowls out of it as it's not too thick (about 6 inches thick & 12 inches wide).

I'm kinda stuck with the branch wood, so I'm going for it! :?


----------



## Paul.J (5 May 2008)

Gordon have you thought about using a different pen,like the one in the piccy.
We bought some of these just to try and think that they are better than Bic,and you can still take the insert out.
Trouble is we can't remember where we got them from :roll: 
Might have been The Works :?:


----------



## Happy amateur (5 May 2008)

Paul.J":3792cqxq said:


> We bought some of these just to try and think that they are better than Bic,and you can still take the insert out.
> Trouble is we can't remember where we got them from :roll:
> Might have been The Works :?:



As far as I am aware Viking are office supplies by catalogue only

Fred


----------



## Bodrighy (5 May 2008)

Happy amateur":3s013xqe said:


> Paul.J":3s013xqe said:
> 
> 
> > We bought some of these just to try and think that they are better than Bic,and you can still take the insert out.
> ...



They also do online sales as well. They seem to be out of stock of a lot of the ball point pens at the moment but there's a phone number for assistance.

Hope this helps

Pete


----------



## Gordon T (7 May 2008)

Hello all,

yes I got my 4mm long drill bit from Reg Slack after seejing him at a demo! I also have a 3mm long bit for the same purpose. 

Thanks for all the replies, It would seem a good idea to change the make of pen I use. I have just used bic for so long and been quite happy with the quality, and I buy them in boxes of 50 from staples!!!

GT


----------

